# W-2



## Bruinzfan (Oct 27, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where I can find my W-2 from last year? Apparently I didn't put them on my taxes. It was under 600, so I think I assumed I didn't have to claim it...but I apparently was wrong. Any help would be great!

Thank you!!

Keith


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Bruinzfan said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find my W-2 from last year? Apparently I didn't put them on my taxes. It was under 600, so I think I assumed I didn't have to claim it...but I apparently was wrong. Any help would be great!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Keith


You mean 1099 not w2 correct? Did you get a lettter?


----------



## Bruinzfan (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm Sorry yes the 1099. I don't recall getting one. It was under $600 gross. Not sure if I would have. My problem is the IRS is asking for it now on a CP2000.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Bruinzfan said:


> I'm Sorry yes the 1099. I don't recall getting one. It was under $600 gross. Not sure if I would have. My problem is the IRS is asking for it now on a CP2000.


Check your online uber account. 1099's are there I believe. Does the CP2000 specifically refer to a 1099? Does the CP2000 say how much the 1099 was for? How much money does the CP2000 say you owe?


----------

